# Property viewing etiquette?



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Soooo.... The dreaded move with all the cons are is coming up soon. As our managing agent has been pretty useless and quite a PITA, I would like to get some advice how to deal with viewings. I want to avoid our current home with a lot of personal belongings to become an open house with revolving doors at all hours.
How have you dealt with it? I assume that I have allow some viewings to take place but at the same time not be disruptive. 
Have you spelt out rules to the agents? As this is a property with more cons than pros I would like to inform prospective tenants about some of the issues. Am I allowed to do that by law? 
I was thinking of making a list (not for hand-outs, even though that is very attempting) to remember what to bring up. 
We rented this property unfurnished and I do not want people to take any photographs of the interiors. Am I allowed to restrict that?
Many thanks in advance. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Do not point out anything bad at all. It is up to prospective tenants to do that. If they want to take photo's do let them. Nothing wrong or illegal in that.

Do explain waht is inclusive and what is not.

Good luck


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

QOFE said:


> As our managing agent has been pretty useless and quite a PITA





QOFE said:


> We rented this property


Personally I'd deny all access and be as awkward as possible (ignore phone calls etc) until you're out and you have your deposit back. They can let it out then.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

expatme said:


> Do not point out anything bad at all. It is up to prospective tenants to do that. If they want to take photo's do let them. Nothing wrong or illegal in that.
> 
> Do explain waht is inclusive and what is not.
> 
> Good luck


Really? I do not want pictures of my personal belongings up on a property listing website (or anywhere else). There are plenty of stock photographs of this property and other identical ones so I don't see the need for anybody to have photos of the property in the current set-up.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Mr Rossi said:


> Personally I'd deny all access and be as awkward as possible (ignore phone calls etc) until you're out and you have your deposit back. They can let it out then.


Well, I would love to do that but I think there are laws stating that tenants have to allow viewings.


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

QOFE said:


> Really? I do not want pictures of my personal belongings up on a property listing website (or anywhere else). There are plenty of stock photographs of this property and other identical ones so I don't see the need for anybody to have photos of the property in the current set-up.


The reason for the Photo's with all fittings in is that it looks more attractive and so easier to let. However I can see your point re personal items.


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

People want to see what the space is like with furniture in and how their stuff would fit.

It's perfectly natural.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

QOFE said:


> Well, I would love to do that but I think there are laws stating that tenants have to allow viewings.


Yes, I can just imagine the letting agent firing on down at breakneck speed to the nearest police station to report this travesty. Where the desk clerk will immediately run through the station to the super's office. 

Initially he's be chastised for the disturbance but once the super realises the gravitas of the situation, he'll smash his fist on the table shouting "stop everything and get me McGalligan". 

Two minutes later, in walks a man smoking a cigarette. A sure sign that this is an uncompromising cop, whose unorthodox methods sail close to the boundaries of the law - but he gets results.


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

He's had all's he can take and he's just not gonna' take it no more?

Is it his last day before retirement?


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

I just moved apartments and had some similar concerns, from my experience only (this also applies to some of the properties that I myself visited which were occupied at the time):

Agents cannot organise appointments at all hours, they must fit in around your schedule. If you are not available they obviously have no right of entry. Always ensure that the agent will be accompanying any prospective tenant before agreeing to a viewing. 

If the same agency is renting out the apartment as before they should not need to take any photos, however, if it is a new one they may ask you if they can take pictures. As far as I am aware it is your home, so is private property, you have the right therefore to deny pictures if you wish. I wasn’t fussed if anyone wanted pictures of my furniture so this is not guaranteed to be correct. 

Do not advise any prospective tenants not to move in, give a list of cons, say the price you rent for, or what you pay for (such as chiller fees). You are opening yourself up to a world of nonsense if landlord/agent was to find out.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

expatme said:


> The reason for the Photo's with all fittings in is that it looks more attractive and so easier to let. However I can see your point re personal items.


it's not his. He's a tenant.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

I am going through this currently and here are some tips

1) Be strict wrt schedules; I set up a time only for the agent to go AWOL and not even have the courtesy to call and cancel. Next time he called, I refused any viewings the next 10 days

2) Be reasonably strict wrt pics. One agents came and started video recording. When I told him he can not enter the bedroom with his camera, he handed it over to me and said I can do it instead (!)

3) Unless you already have a rapport with a courteous agent, do not accept same day requests.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

JonGard said:


> He's had all's he can take and he's just not gonna' take it no more?
> 
> Is it his last day before retirement?


Exactly, he's a got a fishing boat moored up and ready to go. His only reward for 30 years service as 4 sets of alimony payments suck up the rest.

And the last thing he needs today is some punk not prepared to wait 4 hours for a nobend letting agent never to show up.


----------



## Visp (Mar 23, 2013)

QOFE said:


> Well, I would love to do that but I think there are laws stating that tenants have to allow viewings.


There aren't. Unless it's in your contract that you have to show new tenants, you don't. Now, there's no reason to declare war on your landlord just yet, but as you aren't required to let any agents in, you can certainly set your own terms as to how and when they show up.


----------

